# انواع البرامج لماكينات cnc



## besho_920 (19 يناير 2009)

عاوز اعرف انواع البرامج اللى بتشغل ماكينات cnc (متلا انا بشتغل على ماكينه wire edm برسم بالاوتوكاد واعمل الكود على برنامج الفيتشر كام) فانا عايز اعرف كل برنامج والماكينه اللى بتشتغل عليه ولو فى برامج مشتركه لاكتر من ماكينه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

